# Dogtra Remote Releases



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

Anyone else having problems with the duck call sound going off intermittently on it's own? I have three and they go off intermittently no matter where I train???


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

I have had my RRD's for about two years, and that type of problem has never happened. 

I have heard of Dogtra RRD's and I think some TT's RR's releasing without anyone pushing the button, maybe related?! 

Have you contacted Dogtra? Usually Pete Fischer will call you back promptly.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

I haven't contacted dogtra.. Do you have a contact number?


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

http://www.dogtra.com/

For more information contact Dogtra at : 1-888-811-9111 or e-mail us at [email protected]


----------

